# HELP!! weight gain needed!!



## rgsomerville0212 (Aug 11, 2013)

HELP!! our fair is in 1 week and we need to put weight on our goats ASAP!! they are about 20-30 lbs under weight? Is there anything we can do to put weight on?? Help!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not in a week. It will take months to put 20-30lbs on. 

You can start with a good feed, hay free choice, browse and loose minerals. Dont over feed because then you'll have other issues like bloat, enterotoxemia and upset tummies.... the bloat and over eaters can kill them. Start it slow and work them up

Once you start with the basics slowly (like a few weeks from now) add in black oil sunflower seeds for fat and coat health. They only need a handful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with everything Dani-1995 has said.


----------



## rgsomerville0212 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was afraid of that! Well we will just start praying for a miracle! Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW, if they are that underweight then the real issue here. 4H showing is suppose to be the pinnacle of animal care. So either there is a serious issue with the goats or a serious management issue with their people.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> WOW, if they are that underweight then the real issue here. 4H showing is suppose to be the pinnacle of animal care. So either there is a serious issue with the goats or a serious management issue with their people.


correct. thats what I'm thinking.


----------

